# Garage Door Opener/ laser



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys

After a near miss today with a mobile speed van I'm now looking for the best/ most effective garage door opener/ laser jammer.

Anyone got a one fitted to their car.

After advise on best unit, supplier, cost etc?

Please PM me if you don't want to publish on an open forum.

Many thanks

Rich


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Contact sextons London. Speak to Jay. Gtr owner and purveyor of such items.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

:chuckle:Try this from Speedflip.com


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

bobbie said:


> :chuckle:Try this from Speedflip.com


Probable need the 007 plates to match ! LOL!!


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Contact sextons London. Speak to Jay. Gtr owner and purveyor of such items.


Thanks Adam, will call him this morning.

Laser Po Park & Laser Interceptor Quad seen to be the most popular

Cheers

Rich


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive got a Lazer Elite fitted to mine, Havent got any points on my licence.
Had it fitted as soon as i picked the car up new.
There was a thread on here a while ago which trashed them,
So ever im lucky or it works as it should.
Cost i think £350 fitted.
Hope this helps 
Regards Goldie


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Goldie


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Has been covered, should try a search.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/163055-best-laser-jammer-detector.html


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just spoke to Jay from Sextons, who was very helpful and knowledgeable on the subject.
Many thanks for your help.
Unfortunately I wasn't aware that these systems won't give any protection against mobile camera units (vans).
They do not use laser and instead use digital technology which currently cannot be detected by radar or laser detectors etc.
This being the case, I am now unsure whether to invest in a laser jammer due to its limited functionality.

Many thanks for all your help.

I'll just have to be more cautious and rely on the road angel for locations of mobile speed detecting units.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

so how do they get your speed using digital ?


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an Origin B2, which although old in the technology department) has saved my bacon several times, I bought my daughter their new Pogo camera detector, which seems pretty good compared to mine.

Think they just been bought out by Road Angel, so must be good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have also got a few Road angles in Different cars.
The better ones have a blocker in them as well.
I was travelling at warp factor from Kent to Hull in my 996tt. and a policeman with a gun on a bank, tried to get a reading that the road angle stopped, Saved a years ban, DEFO
Just dont look great stuck to the screen.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> I have also got a few Road angles in Different cars.
> The better ones have a blocker in them as well.
> I was travelling at warp factor from Kent to Hull in my 996tt. and a policeman with a gun on a bank, tried to get a reading that the road angle stopped, Saved a years ban, DEFO
> Just dont look great stuck to the screen.


Didn't realise that Road Angel cam with a blocker.

I've got the professional unit.

Which unit comes with a blocker?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Think the professional unit. has it built in,, Go on their web site and check,
Dont want you chasing me around.Saying you said. LOL:flame::flame:


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Blinder Compact*

Hi,

I've got a blinder quad compact fitted by Litchfields which seems to work well. Its unobtrusive, can be set to work as a parking sensor at the flick of a switch, and is nice and loud when you need it.


----------



## Gaz2178 (Jan 15, 2013)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Just spoke to Jay from Sextons, who was very helpful and knowledgeable on the subject.
> Many thanks for your help.
> Unfortunately I wasn't aware that these systems won't give any protection against mobile camera units (vans).
> They do not use laser and instead use digital technology which currently cannot be detected by radar or laser detectors etc.
> ...


Does that mean there is currently no way to stop the vans getting a reading on you ?

I assumed they would also use some kind of laser aswell so thats interesting to find out.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

But surely if a cop/van was pointing at you and his readings bounced back, 1st thing he'd do is hop in his car and chase you for having such a device fitted, which would probably incur more of a punishment than the previous 'crime' of being caught speeding?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes if he suspects this. more often they just assume they got an error and try again.
by that time your aware of the laser and have slowed down.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

This has all been covered in the thread I posted a link to :chairshot 



The way it works is the jammer will jam the first attempt of obtaining your speed whilst making you aware or the speed gun, you then adjust your speed and switch the jammer off. PC Plod scrathes his head, tries again, this time getting a reading and none the wiser as to why he couldnt in the first place.

Taking a reading is not supposed to be easy, and can take several attempts anyway, so having to re try due to a blocker shouldnt raise any suspicions, as long as you switch it off to pass.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

Its my understanding, that in getting an error with the reading on a handheld laser device, the device automatically restarts, which takes around 30 seconds or so. This provides enough time to slow down, switch the jammer off and for the gun to get a reading of a non-speeding vehicle.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Just spoke to Jay from Sextons, who was very helpful and knowledgeable on the subject.
> Many thanks for your help.
> Unfortunately I wasn't aware that these systems won't give any protection against mobile camera units (vans).
> *They do not use laser and instead use digital technology which currently cannot be detected by radar or laser detectors etc.*


I'm sorry, but that is complete b0ll0x. WTF is "digital technology"?
Apart from wires laid across the road, the only way a speed trap can work is by radar or laser.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> I'm sorry, but that is complete b0ll0x. WTF is "digital technology"?
> Apart from wires laid across the road, the only way a speed trap can work is by radar or laser.


I agree. Unless he was referring to average speed calculation by VASCAR or SPECS (which obviously dont operate out of the back of a mobile van !).


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> I'm sorry, but that is complete b0ll0x. WTF is "digital technology"?
> Apart from wires laid across the road, the only way a speed trap can work is by radar or laser.


Hi David

Just to clarify on whats been said and raise your awareness.

The safety camera vans work as follows.
- They use a digital camera to take an image of the front number plate of the vehicle travelling towards them, the software then calculated the size of the number plate including fonts etc.
- The operator then takes a second image of the car, the software algorithm then calculates the change in size of the front number plate including font size. The algorithm then uses this information i.e change in actual size compared with time interval between the two images to calculate the speed of the vehicle. 

Apart from not having a front number plate OR having another variable (i.e changing the shape of the number plate image) to fool the software algorithm there is no other means of peventing your speed from being calculated. However it may be possible to fool the algorithm by having flashing LED's (creating a random image) on the front number plate. This would be difficult to achieve as the random patern of LED's would have to be different in both images in order to fool the algorithm. 

Just to clarify, no signal (light/radar/laser etc) gets used during this process and therefore can not be traced or blocked.

Hope this helps raise awareness of the issue

Cheers

Rich


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Hi David
> 
> Just to clarify on whats been said and raise your awareness.
> 
> ...


Can you share a link that refers to this technology, or name the system ?


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

W4RPD said:


> Can you share a link that refers to this technology, or name the system ?


Do a search for Speed Cameras in Winkipedia


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Do a search for Speed Cameras in Winkipedia


No, I'd rather refer to a factual list of UK approved speed camera systems, either in use or in trial.

Speed Cameras Information

My question to you was, do you have the link that you discovered this information from, or know the name of the system you are referring to, because I cannot find any such system documented as an approved speed detection mechanism, that works from a mobile van ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There is no technology currently on the Home Office Approved Speed measuring equipment list that measures your speed by estimating the size of your number plate. They are very confused about ANPR systems it seems.

I'm stuck in work at the moment but later on when I get home I will post a response which will answer many questions raised in this thread as well as dispelling a few myths also.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> There is no technology currently on the Home Office Approved Speed measuring equipment list that measures your speed by estimating the size of your number plate. They are very confused about ANPR systems it seems.
> 
> I'm stuck in work at the moment but later on when I get home I will post a response which will answer many questions raised in this thread as well as dispelling a few myths also.


Marvellous - look forward to reading Charles !:thumbsup:


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> There is no technology currently on the Home Office Approved Speed measuring equipment list that measures your speed by estimating the size of your number plate. They are very confused about ANPR systems it seems.
> 
> I'm stuck in work at the moment but later on when I get home I will post a response which will answer many questions raised in this thread as well as dispelling a few myths also.


thank god for this response! i thought i was going crazy when reading this thread (especially after recently installing the LI QUAD on my car! )


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Hi David
> 
> Just to clarify on whats been said and raise your awareness.
> 
> ...


Just to say, I wasn't having a go at you, Rich, just whoever told you this.
Sounds completely unfeasible to me and as Charles Charlie (who is the forum's resident speed trap guru) says, there has been zero mention of such a system even being tested, let alone in use in the UK.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

*Speed Measuring facts....*

Okay as promised a little guide to how your speed can be measured, and what you can do to mitigate your risk...

In the UK there are 2 main threats.

Static, and Mobile.

*Static threats*

Fixed or static sites are those devices which are unmanned and must take a photo as evidence for use in court. The fall into 3 categories based on whether they face the driver or the rear of the car, and finally average speed systems.

Facing rear of car:

Most common type is made by Gatso of Holland and uses K band radar to ascertain speed. The lines on the road are there to verify the vehicle's speed by taking 2 photos a set time frame apart thus backing up the reliability of the photo evidence.










There are other rear facing cameras, some use radar, others use a wire loop in the road surface to sense the metal of a vehicle passing over, others use a pressure sensitive loop to do the same.










Facing driver:

The Home Office asked manufacturers some 20 years ago to develop speed cameras which could take an image of a car and its driver as many folks sent a NIP simply said they didnt know who was driving. The usual flash based systems could not be used as they would blind the driver so Truvelo developed an infra red based system as well as one which used the loops in the road. 










Average speed systems:

SPECS first reared its ugly head in Nottingham in 1999-2000 on the ring road and was trialled for a time before getting type approval. The Home Office really likes this system as it can monitor large stretches of road and since it measures your average speed over long distances, it prevents drivers speeding up then slowing down where the cameras are. Now found on pretty much every motorway roadworks site.










_How to protect yourself:_

Thankfully these sites are widely published and there are numerous devices and smart phone apps using GPS to warn you of these threats. Arm yourself with one that suits your budget and car interior.

Honestly there is no excuse for being done by one of these.


*Mobile threats*

Now this is where things get interesting and where plenty of internet BS rears its ugly head.

Mobile threats fall into 3 main categories

Laser based

These can be either handheld or camera based vans.

Handheld are your classic "speed gun" style device and are only operated by traffic police. They must have an annual calibration certificate and the operator must do a visual check of your speed before targeting you. The reason why they are only operated by police officers is that you must be pulled over and served your "ticket" at the time of the offence. 
The most common models used at the moment are the archaic LTI 20/20 Marksman









newer LTI Ultralyte









and the latest addition especially for motorcycle cops, the Unipar SL700










Camera assisted laser devices are almost exclusively used in vans and operated by trained staff. They record your speed using the laser speed gun (usually the LTI20/20 or Ultralyte) and this is linked to a video camera to record the offence with the cars reg plate.










using the LTI Marksman with camera










and using the newer Ultralyte 










Radar based mobile

There are a few mobile radar units using a Gatso mobile tripod system using Ka band. Very rare.










_Handheld radar has not used in the UK for almost 15 years._

Other mobile threats

VASCAR - simply a measurement of distance travelled over time with the mean value recorded. Fitted in most traffic cars and is used by the officer using 2 static points to measure the distance travelled by a target vehicle.


_How to protect yourself:_

VASCAR - look in your rear view mirror often as you can as most encounters will be a traffic car sitting behind you. No excuse for being done really!

Mobile/Handheld Laser - I clump these together as the threat and means of defeating them is the same. Buy and install a good laser jammer and use it wisely. When you get hit, slow down to the limit and kill the jammer. The operator will then get your speed and think nothing of it. Laser speed guns are difficult to keep steady to get a speed and often it can take a couple of seconds to acquire a speed. See my post here for a more detailed explanation.

Mobile radar - you could try a radar detector but honestly these mobile unts are so rare I wouldnt bother.

Confusion over ANPR systems and other things!

Many out there, professional installers included, know very little about the technology used to record speed and often give confused advice. There are number plate readers out there, pretty much all traffic cars here on Merseyside have an ANPR system on their roofs pointing front and rear and are linked to a central database. These instantly check for insurance, MOT and "vehicles of interest to the police". I've seen this system in action and it's instant and a great addition to the police's arsenal to combat shithouse uninsured drivers.








There are also DVLA ANPR vans which are there to catch cars which have been declared SORN.








Neither of these systems are approved (or designed) to measure speed and IMHO never will be.

There are no radar blockers or such like out there. Period. You cannot jam/block any fixed radar devices so dont even try.

The only way you can jam laser based systems is by using a good, well placed and installed laser jammer. 

The jammer heads must be installed such that they have a clear view of the road ahead and set out to protect the hard points of the front or rear of the car (plate, headlights).

*In Conclusion:*

The 2 main threats in the UK are static camera sites and mobile laser.

You can protect yourself from both threats by using a good GPS based device/app with good regular updates (I use the Cameralert iPhone App) and if it sits well with you, a good laser jammer, well installed.

Personally, I recommend the Laser Interceptor or Blinder's new HP905 system. Both are excellent and provide superb, nigh on 100% protection.

I'd avoid the Laser Elite, Laser Star systems as they are not updateable when new threats arrive, are a copy of the old Laser Pro Park jammer (which itself is a copy of the Anti-Laser GL8, an old diode jammer) and have real quality/longevity issues.

*A quick note about the Stinger DSI system*

The Stinger is an awesome piece of kit whose main selling point is its unique radar detection method which makes it undetectable to "radar detector detectors". In some countries of the EU (France especially) radar detectors are banned and punishments are severe. Mobile radar is a common site in Europe and the Stinger is the best way to protect yourself.

However, for me its overkill for the UK given you can negate 100% of threats by using GPS and a good jammer.



If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

great very informative post cc

that blinder hp looks like a good bit of kit..!


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Okay as promised a little guide to how your speed can be measured, and what you can do to mitigate your risk...
> 
> In the UK there are 2 main threats.
> 
> ...


Charles, this a superb post - not only obviously factual, but a great reference for any driver. Thanks for taking the time to write such a comprehensive guide. :clap::bowdown1:

There is one point which I think may have changed, which is that I don't believe you have to be 'served' with a speeding ticket at the time of the offence, if caught out by Laser. I have been caught once by a police officer who went to the trouble of standing in the outside lane to get a reading of me driving away on a dual carriageway, and once by a mobile van that I drove past. In both instances I received my ticket in the post. :flame:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Buddy, could you edit your post to remove the quote?

Mobile vans record your reg plate and speed and that is used to send the NIP in the post. There is irrefutable evidence of the date, time, speed and reg plate of the car involved.

I have on good authority that if using a handheld device, the officer cannot simply record your plate number and send an enforcement notice in the post. 
The level of evidence would be shaky for a court.
If he did, I'd be quite happy to take that to court and cross examine him to provide evidence beyond reasonable doubt that he saw my car and plate adequately.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Excellent summary post there Charlie. Note no mention of a magical "digital" device. I don't know why Sexton's would have said that such a thing exists?

One point re Stinger DSI; I went over to Holland to see them and write a piece for Evo magazine and they don't just do incredibly effective radar jammers (almost certainly the best there is, albeit the most expensive), they can also incorporate a state of the art "laser shield" i.e. jammer if so required.

From what I saw and tested personally, superb kit, but extremely pricey.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Excellent summary post there Charlie. Note no mention of a magical "digital" device. I don't know why Sexton's would have said that such a thing exists?
> 
> One point re Stinger DSI; I went over to Holland to see them and write a piece for Evo magazine and they don't just do incredibly effective radar _*detectors *_(almost certainly the best there is, albeit the most expensive), they can also incorporate a state of the art "laser shield" i.e. jammer if so required.
> 
> From what I saw and tested personally, superb kit, but extremely pricey.


Just changed that for you David, as we both know there are no radar jammers.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Charlie
Many thanks for your comprehensive guide.
My apologies for causing any confusion.
What you have documented was exactly what I thought this morning.
However due to a near miss yesterday I posted a thread seeking advise.
Following on from the thread and recommended supplier, I rang the supplier this morning to place an order. However I was told that the camera vans don't use laser and therefore my proposed purchase would not be appropriate to safeguard against mobile vans.
Sent you a PM this morning.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> Just to say, I wasn't having a go at you, Rich, just whoever told you this.
> Sounds completely unfeasible to me and as Charles Charlie (who is the forum's resident speed trap guru) says, there has been zero mention of such a system even being tested, let alone in use in the UK.


Hi David

No problem at all, no offence taken.
While trying to make a purchase I was misinformed.

Regards
Rich


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rich, I got your PM but didnt get a chance to reply as I was in work.

I thought a detailed answer was more appropriate given some of the comments being made in this thread.

If you need any more info just ask.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Just changed that for you David, as we both know there are no radar jammers.


Doh, sorry and thanks for the correction, you are of course correct and I meant to write detectors. As you say there has never been an effective radar jammer for cars.

Stinger's "patch antennae" military-derived radar detectors are extremely effective, although not needed for the UK for the reasons you outline. And in France, again, as you've said, the penalty for simply being caught possessing a radar detector is not worth the potential protection.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

I had the parking detector by Laser Pro on my R34, but due to the internet scare stories about cars being seized and prosecutions I have nothing on the R35.

Does anyone have any definitive proof of the UK legality and potential penalties for 'misuse' of the laser jammers (rather than pub-talk opinion or biased sales patter)?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate if caught using it would be an offence of 'Attempting to pervert the course of justice'. Obviously the boys and girls in blue can arrest for any offence now a days 'if' certain criteria are fulfilled. However that is VERY unlikely with most individuals on here. As for seizing the item or car, well I could see the possibility of it being done under Section 19 of PACE (Police And Criminal Evidence Act) but again that would be highly unlikely. The purpose of that would be to prevent evidence being tampered, whether that be changed, concealed or destroyed. You don't really need the car for that as long as they evidence it correctly.

I would expect that most that were caught would just be cautioned, interviewed via some Q's and A's on the street ( Contemporaneous notes) and then later summonsed to court. If you were difficult or address couldn't be obtained or a other criteria met then they could arrest. But again mate that's not going to happen with most law abiding (well apart from speeding lol) on here.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Meant to say, there may be law pertaining to jammers but unfortunately I do not know personally so the above is the main and most serious offence involved ; ) but you would have to be caught 'using it' ie they get a false reading and then they feel they have evidence of such use.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have recommended suppliers/installers for the two systems recommended by Charlie?
If so please would you PM me their details 

Thanks


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

If you are scared of getting done for speeding....Don't speed :thumbsup:


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

2013 Pogo GPS - Pogo Alert Plus, Pogo Alert +, Pogo Alert, Pogoalert, PogoAlert , Pogo GPS, Origin Technologies

Very good service! Can knock off few quid if pay cash! Laser detectors, speed cameras alert systems, Jammers. Guy is a pro.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Great thread guys, very well written by all . Probably the most useful I seen .
OK the nitty gritty where the best to buy and who installes without trashing our pampered babies ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Charles for a great review. With the Blinder, how many Transponders would be best on the GT-R? Is 4 overkill? I'm just thinking of where they could be fitted - 2 would fit nicely where the optional pre-2011 DRL's are fitted but is 2 enough?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

2 up front, 2 on the rear for all round protection but I think the Blinder heads will be too deep for a rear install. The LI heads fit nicely under the number plate lights area and also blend in well at the front.

Bear in mind that when positioning the heads it is essential to cover the hard points of the car, namely headlights and bonnet/grill area. 

I've extensively tested the LI with 2 heads just under the bonnet lip and they jam the 3 guns I own 100%.

I posted a thread a million years ago here.

I'd struggle to recommend a different placement position without testing it myself. Laser is a tricky beast and where you put those heads are essential to effective protection.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Slightly off topic, a warning to any of you guys going to the gtroc meet at ace cafe in april, going via the blackwall tunnel and a12 to the a406.
There are specs cameras on the north tunnel, which are not signposted, and the a12 has 12 gatso's in six miles with speed limits going from 30 to 50 to 40 and back very quickly, so be aware. A thanks to charlie for an excellent post, hard facts are what we need, not unsubstantiated talk.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> 2 up front, 2 on the rear for all round protection but I think the Blinder heads will be too deep for a rear install. The LI heads fit nicely under the number plate lights area and also blend in well at the front.
> 
> Bear in mind that when positioning the heads it is essential to cover the hard points of the car, namely headlights and bonnet/grill area.
> 
> ...


Do you think it's necessary to have any heads fitted on the rear of the car? I see that the Laser Interceptor offers 2 versions, one with High Power Dual sensors but is considerably more expensive than their standard offering:
Laser Interceptor UK - Laser Jammer - Factory Authorized Distributor to The United Kingdom - Buy Online Now

Is this worth paying the extra for?

I don't know which is the best make/model to go for, LI (std sensors or high power?) or the Blinder?


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

I cant offer any advice on which system is better, but I went with the Blinder Compact 905 quad install. The sensors are small and unobtrusive and fit above the number plate where the camera goes on the rear, and arent immediately obvious on the front either. Since I was already paying for Litchfield to install a camera on the front and rear, it made sense to save on the labour and have the Blinder sensors fitted at the same time, as the same route for laying cables through the car was used for both. If it helps, I can upload a picture of the installed sensors - let me know !


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Karls said:


> Do you think it's necessary to have any heads fitted on the rear of the car? I see that the Laser Interceptor offers 2 versions, one with High Power Dual sensors but is considerably more expensive than their standard offering:
> Laser Interceptor UK - Laser Jammer - Factory Authorized Distributor to The United Kingdom - Buy Online Now
> 
> Is this worth paying the extra for?
> ...


I never had rear sensors until about 6 years ago when I got zapped from a motorway on ramp by handheld laser. Learned my lesson there.

HP LI heads are not necessary on the R35. Standard ones jam just fine.

I have no personal experience of the Blinder but I have heard good reports of it.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

A picture of the installed sensors would be welcome, thanks. Did you buy the Blinder through Litchfield or from Blinder themselves?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I never had rear sensors until about 6 years ago when I got zapped from a motorway on ramp by handheld laser. Learned my lesson there.
> 
> HP LI heads are not necessary on the R35. Standard ones jam just fine.
> 
> I have no personal experience of the Blinder but I have heard good reports of it.


The copper would see you hit the brakes in that scenario though, and would know you jammed him. Whether they'd take it further I don't know, depends what mood they're in I guess.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> ... Following on from the thread and recommended supplier, I rang the supplier this morning to place an order. However I was told that the camera vans don't use laser and therefore my proposed purchase would not be appropriate to safeguard against mobile vans.
> Rich


That's really strange, why would a supplier come out with that bullshit? Does he want to go bust? I might post his number plate theory on PH SP&L and see if any of the coppers have heard of it, but it does sound like bull.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You assume I don't have a relay to kill my brake lights when my rear jammer goes off....


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> You assume I don't have a relay to kill my brake lights when my rear jammer goes off....


I'm impressed


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

All this is very but I'm much more concerned about perverting the course of justice charges than speeding fines.

I'd like to know if there is a genuine decent parking aid available, screw the jamming facility!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> All this is very but I'm much more concerned about perverting the course of justice charges than speeding fines.
> 
> Charles , you seem to be the man on the ball with this . Do you know if or how many drivers using these have been charged with 'perverting the coarse' ?
> 
> Bob .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There have been 3 cases I'm aware of:

1 in Sheffield, 1 in South Wales, and another up in Cumbria.

All had jammers, all kept them on as they drove through a video laser speed trap and had a visit from plod. Confiscation of the devices and a fine.

In all 3 cases they were stupid and failed to turn of their jammers to allow the scamera operators to get a speed.

Used wisely, there's no reason why anyone should have any issues. Those that are daft and "jam to gun" are asking for it.

There are very few laser operators that know what jammers are, or that they actually work. Several traffic officers I've spoken with about this subject are so arrogantly sure of the infallibility of their equipment that they think it is invincible.

I for one am happy for them to keep living in ignorance.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

.

I for one am happy for them to keep living in ignorance.[/QUOTE]

Thank you , that convinces me that it is not money thrown away . I think I will be making phone calls tomorrow . 

Cheers Charles .:thumbsup:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Group buy ?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

ifty said:


> Group buy ?


 Yes for sure if some one wants to get it together . Sorry but I am snowed under at the moment to do it . But I would be first on the list if it happens . You up for it then Ifty ?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Been wanting one for a while now, so yes, is there much involved in fitment ?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

ifty said:


> Been wanting one for a while now, so yes, is there much involved in fitment ?


Our man CC has it covered:

Laser Interceptor install guide - Electronics & A/V Systems - GT-R Life


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Is there anything CC hasn't covered ?:bowdown1:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

What would we do without him?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Find a local dentist!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Should just add that you can use a mini add-a-fuse in the driver's footwell fusebox as your IGN 12v for a jammer install.


And after looking at that old install guide I've realised I need to get out more :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guys I did put together a group buy with Cliff at LI ages and ages ago.

I know he's been very gracious and let many folks on here get a discount even though that arrangement was 2-3 years old.

Just drop Cliff an email an see what he can do. He's a top bloke with the right attitude and awesome customer service.

And I must point out I have absolutely nothing to do with Cliff or LI other than being a long time user of their kit and the 2 kits I've had from him over the years were fully paid for by me.

I get diddly squat out of recommending them.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Charlie

Are you referring to Cliff Crane?

If so we made contact via email yesterday, and I have just emailed him now with regards to a discount or group buy

Many thanks
Rich


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep That's Cliff.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

Karls said:


> A picture of the installed sensors would be welcome, thanks. Did you buy the Blinder through Litchfield or from Blinder themselves?


I'll take some pics next weekend when I get the car back from being serviced.
I bought the blinder directly from their uk distributor.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

W4RPD said:


> I'll take some pics next weekend when I get the car back from being serviced.
> I bought the blinder directly from their uk distributor.


Cancel the pics my good man as I've gone for the Laser Interceptor instead but thanks again for the kind offer :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys

Just received some prices from Cliff, will speak to him with regards to a larger discount for a group buy.

£330+£35 P&P for Laser Interceptor Dual

£530+£35 P&P for Laser Interceptor Quad.

Also need to check whether these are imported from the USA and if so extra cost for duty/VAT etc

Will give you an update when I receive further info.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Blinder Quad Compact - pics of install*

Not sure if this is helpful to anyone fitting a jammer, but I took the following pics on my iPhone when I dropped the car off for servicing today.

The pic of the rear shows the sensors fitted slightly above the number plate, under the boot handle. Difficult to see on a black car and in the best position for the GTR.

The pic of the front shows the sensors fitted in the air intakes, unobtrusive, but possibly not in the best place. I think they need to be as close to the number plate height as possible and not obstructed. These are a little obstructed from the side if a laser is pointed at the car a short distance away. I might move them!

The pic of the switch shows the blinder dial, that when set to '0' as shown, represents off. When set to '1' its in parking mode and wont alert to Lasers. When set to '2' its in receive mode only - alerts but doesn't jam. When set to '3' its in defense mode - receiving and jamming as needed. You dont need to see the LED's for the blinder because it has voice alerting, so the control unit is hidden away under the steering column.

Hope this helps!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The front sensors are way too low to provide adequate protection for the very reflective headlights. Best place is under the top grill lip as in my Nagtroc install thread. The main target area is the plate but lidar will reflect of any reflective surface.

The rear heads are perfect.

Think of the heads protecting a metre wide disc with the heads at the centre.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

A metre wide but not a metre high?


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> The front sensors are way too low to provide adequate protection for the very reflective headlights. Best place is under the top grill lip as in my Nagtroc install thread. The main target area is the plate but lidar will reflect of any reflective surface.
> 
> The rear heads are perfect.
> 
> Think of the heads protecting a metre wide disc with the heads at the centre.


Thanks Charles, looking at your install, I think you're right - I need to move the heads. Only problem is I'm not sure how much a PITA its going to be to re-route all the cables again - it took Litchfield a while to install. I'll have a look when I get the car back on Friday from its service.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting stuff  Charles C, does the LI just have an on/off button, not a parking mode 3 position switch like the Blinder? 

Also, worst case scenario, an over zealous cop lasers you and pulls you over, asks about a jamming device suspected on your vehicle, finds the switch, then practices with his laser gun till he gets a jamming signal. The heads and the switch will be easilly findable, so I wondered if there could be a master override switch which you could activate as you're being pulled over, which would kill the jamming facility dead? Maybe flicking the switch 5 times in succession or something like that, to kill it.

The system is great for scamera van parasites, but I would just worry about having a meeting with an over zealous cop, so a fail-safe to kill the system would give peace of mind.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> A metre wide but not a metre high?


Re-read the use of the word disc.....


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any interest in a group buy?


----------

